

ANU Scientists create a Tractor Beam on water [video] - ghosh
http://www.anu.edu/vision/videos/12091/

======
sycren
How will this work in an unfixed domain? A domain with no walls, as some of
their visualisations seem to use the walls to generate the field.

------
hvs
I thought rip currents (known popularly as rip "tides") were pretty well
understood, and it has nothing to do with this "tractor beam" effect:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rip_current](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rip_current)

------
gilgoomesh
Great, now do the same trick with sound pressure waves in air!

~~~
jonmrodriguez
That's been done too! (different lab)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odJxJRAxdFU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odJxJRAxdFU)

------
fblp
The key thing about this is that objects can be pulled towards the device,
rather than pushed away.

------
jglauche
So, uhm, where is the beam?

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/11/tractor-beam-for-
water/](http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/11/tractor-beam-for-water/), which
points to this.

~~~
ChuckMcM
The new URL doesn't work though. Looking to find the typo.

Ah here it is:
[http://www.anu.edu/vision/videos/12091/](http://www.anu.edu/vision/videos/12091/)

(no edu.au at the end)

~~~
dang
Weird; that one worked for me. However, the other one works too, so I changed
it. Thanks!

